# Tv samsung solo se ve la mitad de la pantalla



## macariof (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro de electrónica, Tengo un televisor Samsung que solo se ve la mitad de la pantalla, lo primero que se me ocurrió  es cambiarle el integrado de l vertical ese que parece peinecito , y nada sige lo mismo ya revise todo los diodos las resistencias y nada  y luego le puse el vertical  de otro televisor  y sigue igual  solo la mitad, así que no es el vertical, nose si algunos de ustedes tubo ese problema (necesito ayuda urgente) es el único televisor que tengo y  me estoy perdiendo mis novelas favoritas



aqui estan unas fotitos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2013)

Podria ser que se haya abierto alguna de las dos bobinas del yugo , o que le falte una de las dos tensiones de alimentación al "peinecito"


----------



## elgriego (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola macariof,modelo marca tv numero de chasis,numero del peinecito?

Saludos.


----------



## macariof (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola dosometro  y el griego Gracias por responder a mi consulta  eso del yugo ya lo revise y está todo bien ya probé las dos bobinas  y el peinecito tiene las dos tenciones de positivo tiene 14v y de negativo tiene 16v 
Y el número del peinecito es  la7845


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2013)

Ese integrado se alimenta por pata 3 = Vcc (24) de la etapa de salida , y por pata 6 = Vcc (24 V)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2013)

eso es una falla de eprom,al menos a primera vista,,,,


----------



## elgriego (Jun 13, 2013)

Si fuera un Philips ,podriamos decir que es un problema de memoria!!!!

Quizas tenga ud razon su alteza,pero las mediciones de voltage ,que se yo ,como que no me cierran vio?.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2013)

hay encontre el hilo,,,
se me había perdido,
también puede ser un capasitor de bajo valor en la seccion vertical ¡¡¡
por lo general es uno de 1µ de tantalio ,,o uno de 4,7 de tantalio ,,
tendría que ver el esquema para afirmarlo,
como dijo el griego,en los philip,,eeprom seguro,en otras marcas probablemente sea el capasitor que mencione antes


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 13, 2013)

cambia los condensadores que van conectados al pin 5 del LA7845 si no funciona entonces es un problema de jungla o de eprom


----------



## macariof (Jun 14, 2013)

Bueno gracias por responder, si creo que es la jungla o el eprom pero no se nada junglas ni de eprom, solo se de horizontales verticales y fuentes.
cecreo que primero probare con el eprom como no se nada a investigar como funciona
se los agradecería  si me pueden explicar como funciona ese bicho de ocho patitas que se llama eprom


----------

